# Point Mouille for small game?



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I been out there the last few weekends with my hawk. 1 rabbit we got, but thats all I have seen out there other than a couple squirrels. Real wet. I did check out the Refuge area next to Fermi, Fix unit. That was a nice area, really wet this last weekend though. Kicked up a couple deer and noticed a couple tree stands set up (archery only there for deer). Sunday I was only out for a little while, real windy near the water and the hawk was not cooperating. While packing up ran into the CO and had a nice talk with him for awhile. Nice guy, had a few suggestions for me.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I don’t think they know much besides waterfowl down there. The office personnel are usually pretty nice but their deer and small game knowledge seems fairly limited.


Well, like it or not, it's a wetland and is managed as such. Their knowledge of what is out there is far from limited. With less than 1% of the native wetlands left in SE Michigan I believe that maintaining what we have, and expanding wetlands were ever we can, is by far the most important conservation work we can be doing. 

Managing, and restoring, as much of the native habitat as possible will pay dividends in the amount of small game, deer, and all other native species.


----------

